# Sun Worshippers



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

This is what happens when Chis fill your life. I lost my sunroom to them . . . the couch is now a Chi Bed . . . someday I will have a brand new nice couch. but until then, here are 6 of my Chi-kids. 100% lovable, 100% rescued from kill shelters. The one facing the camera is Peanut, my Diva Alpha female. A former breeding Chi dumped in the kill shelter, rescued, rehabilitated, and now completely spoiled.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Hats off to you well done. You have have them little guys a second chance in life. And look at tehran they are just to cute x


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

That's a beautiful sun room and an amazing view. Lucky chis!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, no kidding! I want to steal your sunroom, too!
More pics of the babies, please!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Colorado........ my FAVORITE state........ soooo beautifulllllllll
you have a very lucky 'crew' there....


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, what a view. The chis are adorable. The couch in my dog room is always covered in chis, they happily share it with my daughters' laps. One of mine, Lexxi, is a retired breeding girl, she was dumped at the SPCA when she turned 5.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

beautiful chi's great sun room. I would love to sit there all day and look out at the nature below lovely.


----------



## GypsyChi (Nov 20, 2011)

wow really great view. I want to get a little kids chair our couch for my chi so she can sit and look out the window and sun bathe...i wonder if the chair comes with a better view lol!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Your sunroom is gorgeous and if I was a chi I would stay in there all day too.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha Ha!! Mine love sunning too...good thing I live in the sunshine state! They love my back screened room and when I let them outside they love to linger/lounge until I make them come in:daisy: btw: lovely room and view


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

*Carmi, our newest rescued Chi*

Thanks for all the nice comments on the sunroom and view. And my wonderful rescue Chis! It breaks my heart each time--who would dump this precious little one into an unknown fate at the shelter? But then I have to thank these folks for at least giving a helpless creature a chance at a new life. 

Here is Carmi, my newest rescue Chi up for adoption. She is a feisty gal! Our nonprofit organization is Chihuahua and Small Dog Rescue of Colorado Springs: Chihuahua & Small Dog Rescue. Under Available Furry Friends, I have Willy, Carmi, and Katy in my home as foster Chis. I am in love with Roxy on the site, but she is already in a great foster home. Thank you to all who consider rescue and who have rescued. And yes, how sad a 5lb Chi can be emaciated, but it happens all too often.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I could kiss you right now! 
You are just fabulous!
It's so nice to read of rescued dogs that are spoiled and loved.
You make this world a better place, you truly made a difference for these beautiful pups!
Thank you! And please MORE PICTURES!!! You've been holding back on us!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you so much! I will try to get more photos posted--I really lack the skills of some of the posters here.


----------

